# Buddy Belts or Scrappy Pets



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Well hopefully soon we can go out and take some walks!!!! I have several harnesses, but the one thing that they have in common is, they're a pain to get on a squirmy excited fluff!!!!
I've been looking at the Buddy Belts and Scrappy Pet Harness and would appreciate any feed back from member who use them. There is not a whole lot of difference in the price, but since I need FOUR I want to make sure that I buy the right one.
Does the dogs hair mat much from them?
Which one is easier to put on? 
If you like or don't like please share.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

We have one that looks like a buddy belt exactly it was a little cheaper. I will have to get the same, but same idea you step into it. However somehow during class we were teaching downs and I had to step on the lead and Thor got one of his paws out! I thought I had it on tight! That scared me so I don't use it as much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Meilerca said:


> We have one that looks like a buddy belt exactly it was a little cheaper. I will have to get the same, but same idea you step into it. However somehow during class we were teaching downs and I had to step on the lead and Thor got one of his paws out! I thought I had it on tight! That scared me so I don't use it as much!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no!! I sure don't want that to happen!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a buddy belt for Riley and I like it. His hair has been matting lately, so he did matt when he wore it weekend before last. The good news is that there is much less area to matt! And it was pricey! When his hair is short there is no problem, which I did get him cut down and unfortunately they butchered him!:smmadder:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the buddy belt and it is easy to get on but I am not sure I love it. I guess it is unfair to say I don't like it because they mat easy but the truth is I think no matter what I use they are matting easy and I am on top of combing all the time. 

My next thought was to get some silk ribbon and wrap around the BB and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chardy said:


> I have the buddy belt and it is easy to get on but I am not sure I love it. I guess it is unfair to say I don't like it because they mat easy but the truth is I think no matter what I use they are matting easy and I am on top of combing all the time.
> 
> My next thought was to get some silk ribbon and wrap around the BB and see if it makes a difference.


Yes!! Satin lined harness would be great!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have Buddy Belts for both Bailey and Emma. I LOVE them on Bailey for sure. I don't find them difficult to put on but not much easier than any other harness I've tried either. Since Emma has long hair, ALL harnesses I have tried are a pain to put on her. I use the BB probably the most often. It definitely takes some time to put it on her properly...I am careful to get all the hair through the arm holes and then brush it out so it's not getting mushed up in the harness and matting. If I do that, she doesn't mat as badly. 

I have never tried the Scrappy Pet harnesses so I'm not sure how they compare.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have Buddy Belts for both Bailey and Emma. I LOVE them on Bailey for sure. I don't find them difficult to put on but not much easier than any other harness I've tried either. Since Emma has long hair, ALL harnesses I have tried are a pain to put on her. I use the BB probably the most often. It definitely takes some time to put it on her properly...I am careful to get all the hair through the arm holes and then brush it out so it's not getting mushed up in the harness and matting. If I do that, she doesn't mat as badly.
> 
> I have never tried the Scrappy Pet harnesses so I'm not sure how they compare.


Thank you! That' s what I was thinking with Violet and Dewey. I'd have to comb and separate their hair on both side of the harness so that it wouldn't mat so much.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the Buddy belts.............. I really like them, but I want to order the lining that goes on it! Doesn't mat the hair as bad as the harness did by Puppia!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use the Doggie Design Ultra Chokefree and love it. I just ordered this one for Spring.

American River Ultra Choke Free Dog Harness from BowWowsBest.com | Dog Harness, Dog Designer Harness, Dog Clothes, Dog Designer Clothes, Dog Accessories, Dog Couture, Dog Formal Wear


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> We use the Doggie Design Ultra Chokefree and love it. I just ordered this one for Spring.
> 
> American River Ultra Choke Free Dog Harness from BowWowsBest.com | Dog Harness, Dog Designer Harness, Dog Clothes, Dog Designer Clothes, Dog Accessories, Dog Couture, Dog Formal Wear


I have those ones and I really like them but sometimes I have to put a harness under clothes(that have the hole for the leash) and I want something that will work for that. They are easy to put on.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, I've tried both and I prefer the Buddy Belts. It's just better quality in my opinion. Everything from the sewing to the hardware is of superior quality. 

BB recently came out with a line in fake leather called BB2. It comes in limited colors but it's cheaper. Just as an FYI if you might be interested in that. 

We also love Susan Lanci step ins. Lots of coverage but the matting is same amount as buddy belts, and it's very easy to put on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Debbie, I've tried both and I prefer the Buddy Belts. It's just better quality in my opinion. Everything from the sewing to the hardware is of superior quality.
> 
> BB recently came out with a line in fake leather called BB2. It comes in limited colors but it's cheaper. Just as an FYI if you might be interested in that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha. That's what I wanted to know. I saw the imitation leather ones, but I would think that they wouldn't be as soft or pliable.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks Aastha. That's what I wanted to know. I saw the imitation leather ones, but I would think that they wouldn't be as soft or pliable.



Buddy Belt has some colors that are very soft but some are stiffer. We only have the cocoa and that's buttery soft, while the red and the pink ones I've seen are stiffer. Either way I think you're right, the real leather should be nicer than BB2. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a couple of scrappy harnesses. I really liked them at first and I love the fact that the scrappy harnesses pivot in the center, making movement more natural. I did find, however, that more than once penny was able to get one leg out. I can't be certain that I didn't just put it on incorrectly those times though.  either way, I don't trust them like I do my puppia harnesses, which I really love. Not just because they are very secure, but also because they seem very comfortable. I was concerned with the straps on the scrappy harnesses rubbing and chafing. Puppia step in harnesses are just as easy to get on and off as the scrappy ones are. As far as matting goes, I have to run a brush through them either way, so I didn't notice any difference there. Scrappy harnesses are definitely good quality and a little cheaper than the buddy belts. Puppia are less expensive than both. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Debbie, we do have the BB and I love it. I have the cocoa which is soft leather (special edition) and the red and pink are stiff (regular edition) and it is a big difference. It is easy to put it on and get the leg hair thru the hole. On Dominic with short body there are no mats due the harness, only a few tiny knots on the underarm that comes off when I brush right after removing the harness. 

With Ben at the other hand... with all that hair it gets tall angled in the buckle and that is why I got him the SL Tinki which is great on the no matting but it is not easy to put it on. 

I'll try to get a few pictures to show you how it looks


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

This is how I put the SL Tinki on Benjamin. I'm lucky he stay still cause it is a process.






































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

And now the Buddy Belt. 






























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Where do you buy the SL tinki? You don't have problems with hair sticking to the Velcro?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dominic said:


> And now the Buddy Belt.
> 
> View attachment 186497
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! The pics of him are adorable!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> And now the Buddy Belt.
> 
> View attachment 186497
> 
> ...


Thanks Beatriz for the visual. Is the Tinki really secure? I would hate for Dewey to see a squirrel and pull real hard and the Velcroe to come undone. I can see where it would mat less than the BB.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the Buddy Belt. I find it extremely easy to put one on but Lacie is pretty easy anyway. It does mat the hair. As much as I comb before and after I put it on I was really disappointed with how matted she got. Believe it or not the only harness I have that doesn't mat is this ugly comfort flex harness that I use for long walks. I have yet to find a mat on her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have about 5 or 6 Buddy Belts and would highly recommend them! They are very well made and very secure.

I bought one Scrappy harness and you get what you pay for IMO. Not only are they not as well made, the dye bled all over Bailey. You might not notice it on a Yorkie, but you sure do on a Maltese!

I personally would never walk a dog in a Susan Lanci or any other harness that secures with velcro. I had a terrible experience with my Lady when a loose dog came after her while she was wearing a coat secured with velcro with a D ring for a leash. She tried to run away in terror while I tried to stop her so I could pick her up to safety. The result was me holding a leash attached to an empty coat. Poor Lady was running loose with a huge dog after her. Never again would I trust velcro.

Buddy Belts are strong enough and secure enough that I actually pulled Bailey up quickly by his harness once when I saw another loose dog.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, you may remember that Lisi is a Houdini or "hound-ini". She has gotten out of the lovely Puppia, yada' yada' yada'. I do have a nice suede SL that she can't get out of (I won it on SM) and I have several of Crystal's mesh step in harnesses that she can't get out of. . . otherwise anything failed the test. I liked the BB but the buckle would not work for my arthritic fingers. The ones that Crystal has come in various colors and are very reasonably priced, washable, packable, and cool. Lisi can wear them under her raincoat. I can't praise them highly enough. They have a velcro closure with a safety buckle which I find easier to work.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Where do you buy the SL tinki? You don't have problems with hair sticking to the Velcro?


I bought it at Funny Fur when they had a 25% off! 




Chardy said:


> Thanks for sharing! The pics of him are adorable!!


Thank you, he is my little love. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks Beatriz for the visual. Is the Tinki really secure? I would hate for Dewey to see a squirrel and pull real hard and the Velcroe to come undone. I can see where it would mat less than the BB.


Of course, I always think it helps when we see how it looks. First day he wore the Tinki I must tell you I had the BB on my pocket as I was not very sure about the velcro but it all went well. I've been using only the Tinki and seems really secure. 

When I had Gustave and Mieka here she got out of her vest while we were still inside the house (the velcro opened up) but it was more like a coat vet with thick fabric, I think the Tinki feels way different than that vest on the fitting, etc. 

Pam might read this and she can tell you more as I got hooked on the Tinki as it is the harness she has for Truffles and Frank.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the Tinki harness's the best. No matting. I have never had a problem with the velcro letting loose. It is really secure. And I use them on all three dogs. One time my son had Frank out waking. Frank got away from him. Matt ran after him and stepped on the leash. The leash broke but the Tinki held.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I love the Tinki harness's the best. No matting. I have never had a problem with the velcro letting loose. It is really secure. And I use them on all three dogs. One time my son had Frank out waking. Frank got away from him. Matt ran after him and stepped on the leash. The leash broke but the Tinki held.


As I stated above I am not thrilled with the BB. But, I do use that harness for the car too, now with the Tinki review that Pam just did, (love the no matting) and how secure it held, I would feel more secure with them using the Tinki in the car, or what is everyone's opinion on harness's for the car that you attach to the car seat? Are any of these safe to use in car? We travel a lot, do you think we should use exclusive car harness only? And if so, anyone have any good luck with one kind in particular??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Chardy said:


> As I stated above I am not thrilled with the BB. But, I do use that harness for the car too, now with the Tinki review that Pam just did, (love the no matting) and how secure it held, I would feel more secure with them using the Tinki in the car, or what is everyone's opinion on harness's for the car that you attach to the car seat? Are any of these safe to use in car? We travel a lot, do you think we should use exclusive car harness only? And if so, anyone have any good luck with one kind in particular??


Carol, I don't know about using the SL Tinkie harness in the car. I am one of those who feels nervous about using a velcro harness...the SL one feels secure (I have one) but I still don't feel comfortable using it when we go for walks along the street...just don't want to take the chance at all. I personally wouldn't use it in the car either. I have the SL step-in harnesses and feel much more comfortable with those for walks and in the car as well. 

I haven't used a harness in the car for Emma yet (she travels in her crate or Sturdibag) but I use them all the time for Bailey since he's in a car seat. I like to use harnesses that have thicker straps and the ones in which I feel the weight would get distributed evenly (if that makes any sense). For that reason, I usually don't use the BBs in the car...I use Bailey's harness vests or SL step ins or a harness that is specifically meant for the car.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I will order the Buddy Belts, but I forgot about these Harnesses 

Tickled Pink offers cute and trendy collars and harnesses for dogs and cats.

I have one that I had for Laurel, I want to try it out on Dewey to see if he mats or not. It's the silk harness. I have it in aqua, but I think I'll order the black onyx for Dewey.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Carol, I don't know about using the SL Tinkie harness in the car. I am one of those who feels nervous about using a velcro harness...the SL one feels secure (I have one) but I still don't feel comfortable using it when we go for walks along the street...just don't want to take the chance at all. I personally wouldn't use it in the car either. I have the SL step-in harnesses and feel much more comfortable with those for walks and in the car as well.
> 
> I haven't used a harness in the car for Emma yet (she travels in her crate or Sturdibag) but I use them all the time for Bailey since he's in a car seat. I like to use harnesses that have thicker straps and the ones in which I feel the weight would get distributed evenly (if that makes any sense). For that reason, I usually don't use the BBs in the car...I use Bailey's harness vests or SL step ins or a harness that is specifically meant for the car.


Our car rides are 4 hours one way... we take them often to see our children and grandchildren. I have been looking at the car harness (GWLITTLE) oh my.. the matting from just looking at them. Bimmer gets car sick if I let him ride inside his carrier but does much better in lookout car seat. I have to give him Cerenia... hoping he outgrows this soon. Maybe I will start a thread with car harness and see lately who is happy with which one. :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think I will order the Buddy Belts, but I forgot about these Harnesses
> 
> Tickled Pink offers cute and trendy collars and harnesses for dogs and cats.
> 
> I have one that I had for Laurel, I want to try it out on Dewey to see if he mats or not. It's the silk harness. I have it in aqua, but I think I'll order the black onyx for Dewey.


Deb, you may want to check out Chewy.com if you want to order Buddy Belts. They have a limited selection but the prices are a bit better than I've seen elsewhere. The ones I ordered were from FunnyFur when they were having a 25% sale so you could also wait and see if there is another sale soon.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Soon I'll be ordering a BB for my new girl and I'm looking to buy the Buddy Belt Dog Harness Liners - _Removable BB Liners are available for sensitive dogs, and for added comfort. Made of extra soft leather_. Now only if they would come up with a satin liner, that would be perfect.

I do think SL Tinki is really secure but I prefer to use the BB in the car as the Tinki holds on the neck.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dominic said:


> Soon I'll be ordering a BB for my new girl and I'm looking to buy the Buddy Belt Dog Harness Liners - _Removable BB Liners are available for sensitive dogs, and for added comfort. Made of extra soft leather_. Now only if they would come up with a satin liner, that would be perfect.
> 
> I do think SL Tinki is really secure but I prefer to use the BB in the car as the Tinki holds on the neck.


I ordered some silk ribbon and I am going to wrap it around and see if it helps.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So will just put this out there for people.... Especially if your dog has spine or joint issues.

We stopped using the buddy belt / scrappy pet type harness a few months ago.

Sometimes I still use it for Grace if we are just going out and she is in her bag (very little walking).

Our vet told me to stop using them because they put too much pressure on their shoulders. It was hurting both of their spines.

I know for both Gus and Grace, the leg holes also rubbed under their arms (the piece between the chest is too wide, needs to be smaller so the loops go down farther), and that was putting pressure on the top of Gus's shoulders and then on his front leg joints.

So we are back to using our Ruff Wear Harnesses. Our vet calls them their "Sky diving harness"  

They offer great support without putting pressure anywhere. Not the most convenient harness, but it's sturdy and escape proof. I do keep Grace shaved short, otherwise probably would matt... but it keeps us from needing a chiro adjustment every month.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I got a SL style velcro from Tanner Togs. I was worried about velcro but this is super secure. I can actually lift Soda with it if I had to.


----------

